# It Seems LYFT Has Many Ways to Punish Us.



## AllenChicago

April 24, 2016

After ignoring 6 ping requests from long-distance* requestor "Juliet" on Thursday at Noon, I only received 1 ride during the next 8 hours in driver-mode.

After about 3 hours of waiting for the next Ping Thursday.. I began to think that perhaps I was experiencing a Lyft punishment for ignoring the 6 from Juliet. In fact, I got no more that day and only 1 on Friday.

Is the Lyft computer programmed to put drivers "in the punishment box" for a certain amount of time for not accepting ride requests/pings?

Have any of you ever felt that Lyft is punishing you for not being totally obedient to company rules and procedures?

-Allen

**Juliet was 16 miles (3 Chicago suburbs) away from my location. After the 3rd Ping, I looked and there were 4 drivers who were closer. This told me that Juliet was to be avoided. Went into "Airplane" mode for 5 minutes after her 4th Ping. Didn't help. Juliet's Ping #5 occurred immediately after turning the data network back on!*
* *


----------



## uberpa

A class action lawsuit is waiting for lyft as it's following the ugly brother uber's path!


----------



## Adieu

Learn to love Juliet. She's actuly REALLY good for you....long as you dont actually ever allow her into your car.


The rest figure out for yourself. Too much interesting stuff t share openly on this topic.


PS penalty box exists. Just not quite for what you might expect....ALSO: penalty box is NOT supremely overriding, just priority. You can still be pinged from your own car or something.


----------



## Lyft_94110

Yeah, airplane mode doesn't help. Only thing you can do is log off and wait for ten minutes, or 30, or however long you think it'll take that person to get another ride.

Alternatively, you could accept the ping, give the ride, and then rate her 3 stars. Then you'll never be paired with her again.


----------



## AllenChicago

May 5, 2016

Another punishment.. On May 24th, Lyft is Deactivating all Chicago drivers, if they owe money to the City of Chicago. (Tickets, Taxes, Fines, etc..) I logged into the Chicago website and found that I have a 2006 parking ticket, and a 2008 Red Light camera ticket, that I have to pay before 5.24.2016.


----------



## Ben105

That's not necessarily a punishment. They should have already been paid. Why has it taken you this long to pay them?


----------



## AllenChicago

Scott Benedict said:


> That's not necessarily a punishment. They should have already been paid. Why has it taken you this long to pay them?


I never received notice of the Red Light Camera violation. Didn't know about it until Lyft sent the Chicago Drivers deactivation e-mail. I went to the Chicago Tickets website, and there it was, complete with a photo of my car in the intersection after the light had turned red. I ignored the Chicago parking ticket in 2006.

Both of those violations occurred 2 license plate numbers ago. The city has now tied into the state Driver's License bureau, apparently.

The city ordinance that Lyft references for enforcing this, says that Lyft and Uber is responsible for notifying its drivers of outstanding Chicago tickets, fines, etc.. But each time I ask Lyft for this list, they just send me back to that ordinance page: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214464687-Chicago-Driver-Requirements#debt_collection

I Googled-found-went to the Chicago Ticket Lookup website myself and found mine.


----------



## Ben105

In CA, they will suspend your license if you don't pay your tickets. You have no choice.


----------



## limepro

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> Well aren't you just the most perfect person who pays all his tickets promptly?


Parking ticket in Miami is $18 if paid I think a month or $45 after. If I don't pay it, I can't register my vehicle, why not pay it?


----------



## villetta

AllenChicago said:


> I never received notice of the Red Light Camera violation. Didn't know about it until Lyft sent the Chicago Drivers deactivation e-mail. I went to the Chicago Tickets website, and there it was, complete with a photo of my car in the intersection after the light had turned red. I ignored the Chicago parking ticket in 2006.
> 
> Both of those violations occurred 2 license plate numbers ago. The city has now tied into the state Driver's License bureau, apparently.
> 
> The city ordinance that Lyft references for enforcing this, says that Lyft and Uber is responsible for notifying its drivers of outstanding Chicago tickets, fines, etc.. But each time I ask Lyft for this list, they just send me back to that ordinance page: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214464687-Chicago-Driver-Requirements#debt_collection
> 
> I Googled-found-went to the Chicago Ticket Lookup website myself and found mine.


Now you're starting to see why the Cities and the Government have such a love fest for Uber/Lyft. That FBI background check will also snag anyone who owes Student Loans, Taxes, Child Support, and anything else the Government could typically garnish from one's employment paycheck. All kinds of people are coming out from "under the radar" via TNC regulations.


----------



## Ben105

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> Well aren't you just the most perfect person who pays all his tickets promptly?


And actually, my last ticket was in 2008 and before that 2002. I don't get very many tickets.


----------



## AllenChicago

villetta said:


> Now you're starting to see why the Cities and the Government have such a love fest for Uber/Lyft. That FBI background check will also snag anyone who owes Student Loans, Taxes, Child Support, and anything else the Government could typically garnish from one's employment paycheck. All kinds of people are coming out from "under the radar" via TNC regulations.


It's not JUST the Cities and Governments, Villetta. Lyft itself charges each passenger (in Chicago) a $1.60 "Trust & Service" fee, and a 50 cents "City and Accessibility" fee, per ride. I wish we could get in on this gold-mine by adding a "vehicle maintenance" fee to each fare!


----------



## villetta

AllenChicago said:


> It's not JUST the Cities and Governments, Villetta. Lyft itself charges each passenger (in Chicago) a $1.60 "Trust & Service" fee, and a 50 cents "City and Accessibility" fee, per ride. I wish we could get in on this gold-mine by adding a "vehicle maintenance" fee to each fare!


I wasn't referring to fees, I'm referring to the Government being able to track people and catch up on old debt. As far as the fingerprint check, many more professional licenses are being added to the required background check than ever before. Even to get my real estate license, I had to do the ole electronic fingerprint.


----------



## AllenChicago

villetta said:


> I wasn't referring to fees, I'm referring to the Government being able to track people and catch up on old debt. As far as the fingerprint check, many more professional licenses are being added to the required background check than ever before. Even to get my real estate license, I had to do the ole electronic fingerprint.


I understand where you're coming from regarding technology and laws making it easier for entities to come after us, Villetta. I was merely pointing out that Lyft's low overhead/high revenue model is ripe for targeting by government, and also from within the company. I'd like to add a "vehicle maintenance" fee to each fare.


----------



## Ben105

In CA, I don't know if they hold car registration hostage, perhaps with parking tickets, but with any unpaid moving violation or FTA, you will get your license immediately suspended.


----------



## Ben105

But the OP DID have a couple-year-old moving violation (red light) and obviously had a FTA because he says he didn't know about it. So your comment above and your remark to me about always paying my tickets on time contradict each other.


----------



## Ben105

They are in CA. You run a red light, that's a moving violation, whether caught by camera or by cop. We have warning signs posted at the most infamous intersections warning us the fines.


----------



## MattyMikey

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> Red light camera tickets aren't moving violations. Different category of offence.
> 
> They are blantant violations of due process afforded by the US Constitution and are illegal in 18 states.


I agree with you. They're not considered moving violations. In Seattle if you get one in the mail you can simply check off "it wasn't me driving" and send it back and they remove. No proof required. They don't even ask who it was. Granted I was not going to lie in case they pulled DL photo to compare and try to get you for lying.


----------



## Ben105

LOL. In CA, they take a picture of the driver and of the license plate. You can't deny it's you when you're in the driver seat.


----------



## MattyMikey

Scott Benedict said:


> LOL. In CA, they take a picture of the driver and of the license plate. You can't deny it's you when you're in the driver seat.


Lol yeah. So in WA State like I said not moving violation. But I did look up CA and you're right. It is a one point offense. So that really sucks.


----------



## limepro

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> I thankfully don't live in a fascist, nanny state so just wasn't aware that other governments did things like that.


Except Denver takes/boots your car if you don't pay parking tickets.


----------



## Ben105

MattyMikey said:


> Lol yeah. So in WA State like I said not moving violation. But I did look up CA and you're right. It is a one point offense. So that really sucks.


And 4 points in a year is suspension.


----------



## MattyMikey

Oh wow. That's steep!


----------



## AllenChicago

May 8, 2016 (Chicago Market)

In April, Lyft changed the number of rides required to earn the $22 guarantee from 1 ride during a guarantee hour to 2 rides. This week, they upped the ride requirement again. To earn the whopping $22 guarantee, you need to give 3 rides in an hour, if you're within (roughly) 18 miles of downtown Chicago. WTF is Lyft thinking?!?!


----------



## UTX1

I do find some things they do quite punishing at times:

They snuck up on me with this weeks Golden Fist....Bump

Kim looks angry when she smiles. If this is Lyft when you're happy,
the downside has to be somewhere bordering on punishment.
Cheer up Kim ! Be Happy ! Wait.... this is happy, oh well....


----------



## AllenChicago

May 13, 2016

As pointed out elsewhere, *Lyft has disabled the ability for us to see where the passenger is going*. This started on my app 2 days ago. What is THIS punishment for? Too many drivers calling to ask the passenger for destination and then cancelling if they don't like what the passenger tells them?

I'm sending a support request ticket to Lyft right now. Hopefully, it's just a glitch on Lyft's end. Can't be the app, because it didn't update this week. At least not on Android.


----------



## Chrysallis

I tried requesting a ride right next to another driver friend of mine
For some reason I wasn't able to make the request
He wouldn't even appear on the map
Tried it with multiple accounts and got the same response

Surprisingly he was still getting requests from other people

But it took a couple days for him to appear in my map
Still didn't appearing the map for the other accounts


----------



## AllenChicago

May 13, 2016

Well, it wasn't a "glitch". Lyft intentionally modified their system to omit showing the passenger's destination address, until after you have arrived. For right now, this is happening with Regular Lyft requests...not Lyft Line requests. Here's the response I received from Lyft Support today...

*----Start copy/paste----*

Zoe (Lyft)

May 13, 4:42 PM

Hi Allen,

Thanks for reaching out about this.

With the latest update to the app, *drivers will no longer be able to see a passenger's destination until they have already "arrived" and "picked up" at the original Pick-Up location*. While this change is permanent, we do appreciate you checking in and providing valuable feedback. We always want to make sure our app is glitch free!

Thank you for your understanding, and happy Lyfting!

All the best,

Zoe
Lyft Support Representative

Help Center - http://lyft.com/help
Driver Help Center - http://lyft.com/drive/help
Ask Lyft on Twitter! - http://twitter.com/asklyft

*----End copy/paste----*

In my opinion, this is a *PUNISHMENT* for too many drivers cancelling rides, after seeing a destination they didn't want to drive to. That is why we didn't get any Pre or Post notification that Lyft was removing the destination from the passenger's profile.

I wonder if this practice of cancelling after seeing the passenger's destination was so widespread that Lyft couldn't deactivate the offending drivers, because there were too many of them? Anyone know how common these post-acceptance cancellations were?

The next question is..what (if anything) can/should we do? Should we go with the flow? Is there an effective way to fight this unwelcome policy change? I really don't like being treated like a herded sheep, in any life situation.

-ac


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

AllenChicago said:


> May 13, 2016
> 
> Well, it wasn't a "glitch". Lyft intentionally modified their system to omit showing the passenger's destination address, until after you have arrived. For right now, this is happening with Regular Lyft requests...not Lyft Line requests. Here's the response I received from Lyft Support today...
> 
> *----Start copy/paste----*
> 
> Zoe (Lyft)
> 
> May 13, 4:42 PM
> 
> Hi Allen,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out about this.
> 
> With the latest update to the app, *drivers will no longer be able to see a passenger's destination until they have already "arrived" and "picked up" at the original Pick-Up location*. While this change is permanent, we do appreciate you checking in and providing valuable feedback. We always want to make sure our app is glitch free!
> 
> Thank you for your understanding, and happy Lyfting!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Zoe
> Lyft Support Representative
> 
> Help Center - http://lyft.com/help
> Driver Help Center - http://lyft.com/drive/help
> Ask Lyft on Twitter! - http://twitter.com/asklyft
> 
> *----End copy/paste----*
> 
> In my opinion, this is a *PUNISHMENT* for too many drivers cancelling rides, after seeing a destination they didn't want to drive to. That is why we didn't get any Pre or Post notification that Lyft was removing the destination from the passenger's profile.
> 
> I wonder if this practice of cancelling after seeing the passenger's destination was so widespread that Lyft couldn't deactivate the offending drivers, because there were too many of them? Anyone know how common these post-acceptance cancellations were?
> 
> The next question is..what (if anything) can/should we do? Should we go with the flow? Is there an effective way to fight this unwelcome policy change? I really don't like being treated like a herded sheep, in any life situation.
> 
> -ac


Drivers are getting deactivated for cherry picking, especially when they have the customer cancel. For me this feature was handy for weeding out rides into SF but i always cancelled those myself and took the hit on my acceptance rate ... I dont want to drive to SF because SF requires a business license that I refuse to pay for because its a money grab by the city and has ZERO effect on the overall safety of the drivers. The only way to fight this is to speak out against drivers who force their customers to cancel the ride instead of you doing it. When I get a passenger in my car that reports a driver forced him/her to cancel, I will show them, after the ride is over, how to get to Lyfts website, where to go and what to say to complain.


----------



## MattyMikey

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Drivers are getting deactivated for cherry picking, especially when they have the customer cancel. For me this feature was handy for weeding out rides into SF but i always cancelled those myself and took the hit on my acceptance rate ... I dont want to drive to SF because SF requires a business license that I refuse to pay for because its a money grab by the city and has ZERO effect on the overall safety of the drivers. The only way to fight this is to speak out against drivers who force their customers to cancel the ride instead of you doing it. When I get a passenger in my car that reports a driver forced him/her to cancel, I will show them, after the ride is over, how to get to Lyfts website, where to go and what to say to complain.


With all those $5.00 credits you got from Lyft from snitching on your fellow Lyft drivers that could have probably paid for your business license.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

MattyMikey said:


> With all those $5.00 credits you got from Lyft from snitching on your fellow Lyft drivers that could have probably paid for your business license.


Are you still mad because you are gaming the system to the detriment of the PAX and am now going to get caught? Boo hoo...I feel ZERO sympathy for you


----------



## MattyMikey

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Are you still mad because you are gaming the system to the detriment of the PAX and am now going to get caught? Boo hoo...I feel ZERO sympathy for you


No I just think it takes a prick to profit off his fellow drivers all because he has some stupid methodology regarding how to make driving not a unprofitable one. Your profit margins are gained on the backs of your fellow drivers.

Say what you want but driving 20-30 minutes to pick someone up for a minimum fare is freaking stupidity 101. This should almost be illegal as the one really offsetting this is the IRS for the losses of income annually for this type of behavior.

If for customer service reasons it makes sense to accommodate these riders with minimum fares causing drivers to go 20-30 minutes to pick them up to take them to McDonald's is wanted.... Fine, I'm okay with that but Lyft should be subsidizing the mileage to pickup or have the rider pay it.

We do not operate as a charitable organization and your unreasonable beliefs are not smart or reasonable obviously.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

MattyMikey said:


> No I just think it takes a prick to profit off his fellow drivers all because he has some stupid methodology regarding how to make driving not a unprofitable one. Your profit margins are gained on the backs of your fellow drivers.
> 
> Say what you want but driving 20-30 minutes to pick someone up for a minimum fare is freaking stupidity 101. This should almost be illegal as the one really offsetting this is the IRS for the losses of income annually for this type of behavior.
> 
> If for customer service reasons it makes sense to accommodate these riders with minimum fares causing drivers to go 20-30 minutes to pick them up to take them to McDonald's is wanted.... Fine, I'm okay with that but Lyft should be subsidizing the mileage to pickup or have the rider pay it.
> 
> We do not operate as a charitable organization and your unreasonable beliefs are not smart or reasonable obviously.


You obviously are not familiar enough with your market to avoid this.....makes me wonder how you survive...oh wait you screw the pax and make em mad...thats right


----------



## MattyMikey

Actually I really have not abused this because I am part time and have never got power bonus so don't care about my acceptance rate. But unlike you, I care about my fellow drivers that do this full time and are dependent on the guarantees or power bonus so I advocate for them. You should maybe think of others before you report them and profit. But regardless there is absolutely no stance you could make with any level of reasonableness to suggest it is a good idea to require drivers to go 20-30 minutes to drive a one mile fare. It is stupid. And Lyft should not be doing it. So the drivers have to use what tools they have available.


----------



## AllenChicago

Since Lyft is punishing us by not showing the passenger's destination, as of today, I stopped accepting any PINGS more than 15 minutes away. I received 2 of them today and let both of them expire. (If Lyft says 15 minutes in this area, it's really going to be at least 20 minutes away. Lyft's calculations are static, without taking into account traffic and red lights.)

Lyft is still showing Lyft LINE passenger's destination, because either: 1.) They think we're excited to get LINE rides, or 2.) They haven't gotten around to blocking it yet.

If enough urban area drivers simply stopped accepting longer-distance requests, I could see Lyft not even telling us what the Passenger Pick-up location is, until after we accept the ride request. Or, the company will do the smart thing, and resume sharing the passenger's destination with us again.


----------



## Adieu

Gotta remember to start calling pax after 4:15am...got diverted out of county & to LAX on my last morning ride two days in a row


.,slept at LAX twice in a row. One of the two trips, entered Departures loop with single digits of range left, of diesel no less, and that on forced 72mph cruise control, A/C off, xenons off...Woulda been hosed if I didnt know sepulveda mobil had diesel.

Coasted in on hazards, decelerating from cruise control @ 34, with 6 mi left... less than 1 cup of diesel per fuel tank. And about ready to pee my pants.

Friggin gnarly, that. All for a lousy week that barely exceeded $1k? Ughh


Color me pissed off. Been telling my airport pax to text ahead now, cause eventually someone will cancel em in the face after arriving...maybe out of frustration, but more than likely just cuz they tired night drivers, low on fuel and blood sugar, coming down off half a case of monster energies, really wanna take a bathroom break, and never had any available trunk space to begin with...cuz thats just not how you equip for bar runs and 3am booty calls


----------



## UTX1

Here is another way for Lyft to punish people...

Send Aaron after them:










Aaron sounds like a psycho-killer who's been running short of victims lately.

"wrestled open the front door from the other side"....What ?

I'm just kidding Aaron, I'm sure when you bust open the door to someones house
or apartment you're only trying to help them. Please keep up your fine work.


----------



## Adieu

Zombie-looking guy busts open your door... you tip him for it?


----------



## AllenChicago

May 18, 2016

Gather around boys and girls! Another punishment has been bestowed upon us. With this one, Lyft passengers are included as well...

Lyft has always underestimated the amount of time that the driver is from the rider. With this week's Lyft app update, that difference is even more profound. If the passenger is more than 5 minutes away, add 20% travel time to Lyft's estimate. The moment you accept the ride, and switch over to Google or Waze, you'll see the REAL travel time. I'm finding myself apologizing to passengers more and more for Lyft's lowballing of the "Time To Arrival" estimate that they are given. And, I make sure to place the blame squarely where it belongs.. with LYFT. (Except if an accident, freight train, etc.. caused the delay.)

As I look at my Lyft app (customer view) right now, it says that the closest driver is 6 minutes away. This driver is sitting at a gas station that is 4 miles to my Northwest and 8 traffic signals away. Maybe if he is flying a helicopter, 6 minutes would be possible. But in the real world at 10:26pm, he is about 10 minutes away. During the daytime, add 5 minutes. 

By lowballing the Time-to-Arrival, Lyft has a better chance of snagging this rider, if he/she is also scanning for Uber drivers. And, if the would-be rider cancels the ride before your arrival, the company can say that you were behind schedule, which makes you ineligible for the $5 passenger cancellation payment.

Summary: Under Estimating (aka: LYING about) the driver's arrival time helps Lyft in two ways.. 1.) Increases the odds that a consumer will request the ride with Lyft.. or at all. And, 2.) Enables easy denial of the $5.00 passenger cancellation payment. This one minor adjustment will lift Lyft's profits on two fronts. Profit is priority #1 for almost every corporation.
-allen


----------



## MattyMikey

AllenChicago said:


> May 18, 2016
> 
> Gather around boys and girls! Another punishment has been bestowed upon us. With this one, Lyft passengers are included as well...
> 
> Lyft has always underestimated the amount of time that the driver is from the rider. With this week's Lyft app update, that difference is even more profound. If the passenger is more than 5 minutes away, add 20% travel time to Lyft's estimate. The moment you accept the ride, and switch over to Google or Waze, you'll see the REAL travel time. I'm finding myself apologizing to passengers more and more for Lyft's lowballing of the "Time To Arrival" estimate that they are given. And, I make sure to place the blame squarely where it belongs.. with LYFT. (Except if an accident, freight train, etc.. caused the delay.)
> 
> As I look at my Lyft app (customer view) right now, it says that the closest driver is 6 minutes away. This driver is sitting at a gas station that is 4 miles to my Northwest and 8 traffic signals away. Maybe if he is flying a helicopter, 6 minutes would be possible. But in the real world at 10:26pm, he is about 10 minutes away. During the daytime, add 5 minutes.
> 
> By lowballing the Time-to-Arrival, Lyft has a better chance of snagging this rider, if he/she is also scanning for Uber drivers. And, if the would-be rider cancels the ride before your arrival, the company can say that you were behind schedule, which makes you ineligible for the $5 passenger cancellation payment.
> 
> Summary: Under Estimating (aka: LYING about) the driver's arrival time helps Lyft in two ways.. 1.) Increases the odds that a consumer will request the ride with Lyft.. or at all. And, 2.) Enables easy denial of the $5.00 passenger cancellation payment. This one minor adjustment will lift Lyft's profits on two fronts. Profit is priority #1 for almost every corporation.
> -allen


So basically you don't want to take anything that is actually (by google maps) over 9 minutes. That way if they cancel in 5 minutes you're less than 5 minutes behind schedule and they still owe cancel fee.


----------



## MattyMikey

You no how bad Lyft is f'ing up? I think they're clueless. Their biggest asset to gain market share is not their limited advertising. It is Uber drivers up selling Lyft to unaware passengers. Why do drivers do that (besides for the referral)? Because they want Lyft to get busier. They prefer riders and pings from Lyft over Uber. Why? Because Lyft WAS different. They offered perks that Uber doesn't. Like the destination address. Like the pull commission on cancels. Because getting paid after arriving in a minute. The more and more Lyft pus-sies up to be Uber's twin the less drivers are going to advocate their service. Therefore unhappy drivers = Lyft going bye bye. Uber won't go anywhere they're the big monster. But Lyft could set themselves apart and get more drivers to make them their primary app.

Also Lyft needs to get their shit together and say no drivers available over 10 minutes out.


----------



## Adieu

10 minutes out.

Else hitting powerdriver on a lazy week's Sunday/Monday AM would become impossible


----------



## MattyMikey

Adieu said:


> 10 minutes out.
> 
> Else hitting powerdriver on a lazy week's Sunday/Monday AM would become impossible


Edited from 8 to 10 as I'm a reasonable person


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Those red light cameras and speed cameras they keep installing in Chicago just goes to show how desperate the city is for money that they have to steal from its citizens. 

The city budget one year was BASED on the revenue that these red light cameras/speed cameras would produce. BASED on. Let that sink in. They based future spending on violations that hadn't even occured. It makes me sick.


----------



## AllenChicago

MattyMikey said:


> So basically you don't want to take anything that is actually (by google maps) over 9 minutes. That way if they cancel in 5 minutes you're less than 5 minutes behind schedule and they still owe cancel fee.


What sucks is that you only have 10 seconds to figure out if you want to take the ride. There are way more variables coming into play when making that decision now, than there were when I started, in Nov 2015.

Oh..that reminds me of another punishment. When you do your initial driver training, the Lyft demonstration software gives you *60 seconds* to decide if you want the ride. I was shocked to see just 10 seconds for my first-ever Lyft Ping. In fact, I missed the first 2 that day because that crazy 10 second clock timed me out. I was conditioned for 60 seconds, like the Lyft simulation taught.


----------



## AllenChicago

BaitNSwitch said:


> Those red light cameras and speed cameras they keep installing in Chicago just goes to show how desperate the city is for money that they have to steal from its citizens.
> 
> It makes me sick.


Lyft is deactivating me on May 23rd, if I don't pay the 2006 parking, and 2008 red light camera Chicago tickets I received. The city is indeed desperate, BaitNSwitch. I'll decide in the next day or two if I'm willing to cough up the $371 they want.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

$371 worth it. But then take your revenge by doing the bare minimum and generally being a leech on lyft's venture capitalist funding.


----------



## Adieu

BaitNSwitch said:


> $371 worth it. But then take your revenge by doing the bare minimum and generally being a leech on lyft's venture capitalist funding.


Uhm.,what on earth were you lot doing before? Working for the cause????


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Like...not drive legitimately. Milk guarantees. Hide. Cancel rides that aren't profitable. Be a general DickC to their entire infrastructure.

I stopped legit driving to benefit them and their 20% about a year ago since they dropped to $0.90 cents a mile.


----------



## AllenChicago

MattyMikey said:


> So basically you don't want to take anything that is actually (by google maps) over 9 minutes. That way if they cancel in 5 minutes you're less than 5 minutes behind schedule and they still owe cancel fee.


I stopped accepting everything over 12 minutes. Took a 12 minute PING today, and it took me 18 minutes to get there. The further away the passenger is, the more Lyft skews the estimate to make the driver seem closer. Driver thinks he's closer to passenger...and passenger thinks the nearest driver is closer than he/she really is. One "white lie" from Lyft deceives Driver & would-be Passenger at the same time.


----------



## AllenChicago

BaitNSwitch said:


> $371 worth it. But then take your revenge by doing the bare minimum and generally being a leech on lyft's venture capitalist funding.


I logged in to the city of Chicago website and paid the $371 on Friday morning. Sent Lyft the confirmation number immediately thereafter. Will be interesting to see if Chicago Lyft and Uber actually follow the city's order, and deactivates all the drivers at midnight tonight who owe the City $$$.


----------



## Adieu

Youre a CUSTOMER of their lead generating & billing app, not an employee

Thats why the guys we email about stuff are CSRs, not HR or IA

As a customer, it woukd be beyond ridiculous to NOT maximize your benefit from the relationship.

Also, business practices not based on self interest tend to royally muck up any capitalist system. Its not designed to work with "erratic" behaviours like altruism

Thatd be sorta like voting for somebody bad for you, on the assumption that he's good for smb else like your neighbours or "the children" (its generally not true either),

Hunans are better at iding their own interests. Thinking from others' POV, we make mistakes and help prop up something gnarly and bad for everyone instead



BaitNSwitch said:


> Like...not drive legitimately. Milk guarantees. Hide. Cancel rides that aren't profitable. Be a general DickC to their entire infrastructure.
> 
> I stopped legit driving to benefit them and their 20% about a year ago since they dropped to $0.90 cents a mile.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Yeah..i'm far from altruistic. I was just making a comment on how our behaviors have changed since the 0.90 bare bottom prices went into effect. There's no point in working it legitimately


----------



## Flarpy

I'm shocked that anyone would legitimately work for Lyft. I do my one ride for the guarantee hour then chill out smoking a cigar or reading until the next hour. I make $15-20 off that one ride from Lyft; Lyft makes $2-3 from me. I win. Suck it, Lyft investors. I'll milk your cow till it runs dry.


----------



## AllenChicago

May 24, 2016

Tonight I was glancing over the updated (Feb 8, 2016) "Lyft Terms of Service" contract. Here's a direct link to it: *https://www.lyft.com/terms
*
What immediately caught my eye was this paragraph that was all capitalized...

*"*Lyft does not provide transportation services, and Lyft is not a transportation carrier. *It is up to the Driver to decide whether or not to offer a ride to a Rider contacted through the Lyft Platform*, and it is up to the Rider to decide whether or not to accept a ride from any Driver contacted through the Lyft Platform. *Any decision by a User to offer or accept Services once such User is matched through the Lyft Platform is a decision made in such User's sole discretion*. Each transportation Service provided by a Driver to a Rider shall constitute a separate agreement between such persons.*"
*
Do the *bolded* words mean that we can decline to pick up any given passenger, and not be punished/penalized for it? If we arrive at the pick-up and the would-be passenger is wearing a Klu Klux Klan hood, we can cancel & drive away without penalty. Right?

-ac


----------



## MattyMikey

AllenChicago said:


> May 24, 2016
> 
> Tonight I was glancing over the updated (Feb 8, 2016) "Lyft Terms of Service" contract. Here's a direct link to it: *https://www.lyft.com/terms
> *
> What immediately caught my eye was this paragraph that was all capitalized...
> 
> *"*Lyft does not provide transportation services, and Lyft is not a transportation carrier. *It is up to the Driver to decide whether or not to offer a ride to a Rider contacted through the Lyft Platform*, and it is up to the Rider to decide whether or not to accept a ride from any Driver contacted through the Lyft Platform. *Any decision by a User to offer or accept Services once such User is matched through the Lyft Platform is a decision made in such User's sole discretion*. Each transportation Service provided by a Driver to a Rider shall constitute a separate agreement between such persons.*"
> *
> Do the *bolded* words mean that we can decline to pick up any given passenger, and not be punished/penalized for it? If we arrive at the pick-up and the would-be passenger is wearing a Klu Klux Klan hood, we can cancel & drive away without penalty. Right?
> 
> -ac


Technically yes. Unless they have a Service Animal where they will punish you for not giving the ride.


----------



## McGillicutty

AllenChicago said:


> May 24, 2016
> 
> Tonight I was glancing over the updated (Feb 8, 2016) "Lyft Terms of Service" contract. Here's a direct link to it: *https://www.lyft.com/terms
> *
> What immediately caught my eye was this paragraph that was all capitalized...
> 
> *"*Lyft does not provide transportation services, and Lyft is not a transportation carrier. *It is up to the Driver to decide whether or not to offer a ride to a Rider contacted through the Lyft Platform*, and it is up to the Rider to decide whether or not to accept a ride from any Driver contacted through the Lyft Platform. *Any decision by a User to offer or accept Services once such User is matched through the Lyft Platform is a decision made in such User's sole discretion*. Each transportation Service provided by a Driver to a Rider shall constitute a separate agreement between such persons.*"
> *
> Do the *bolded* words mean that we can decline to pick up any given passenger, and not be punished/penalized for it? If we arrive at the pick-up and the would-be passenger is wearing a Klu Klux Klan hood, we can cancel & drive away without penalty. Right?
> 
> -ac


they've really upped their harassment emails regarding acceptance/cancel rates. I've got 2 this week. On the other hand, I've recently had to fight them for cancellation fees, and their 1st line of response is "you didn't make it within the ETA." Their ETA was not sufficient, but they are really throwing that up as a shield. I had to explain their own policies back to them, and then they act like they did me a favor by conceding to their cancellation policy.


----------



## AllenChicago

McGillicutty said:


> they've really upped their harassment emails regarding acceptance/cancel rates. I've got 2 this week. On the other hand, I've recently had to fight them for cancellation fees, and their 1st line of response is "you didn't make it within the ETA." Their ETA was not sufficient, but they are really throwing that up as a shield. I had to explain their own policies back to them, and then they act like they did me a favor by conceding to their cancellation policy.


In an URBAN environment, it's almost impossible to get the $5 cancellation fee. Lyft's estimate for arriving at the pick-up location is always too optimistic/low-balled when it's more than 5 minutes away. For instance: The Lyft app will show 7 minutes, while Google or Waze will more accurately show 10 minutes. Passengers are more likely to choose Lyft over Uber, or Lyft at all, if the app shows 7 minutes. Also, drivers are more inclined to quickly accept a 7 minute pick-up, than they are a 10 minute pick-up. Also, as pointed out, Lyft is less likely to award the $5 cancellation fee, because according to their clock, it's very difficult to be "on schedule" for arriving at their estimated time.


----------



## AllenChicago

BaitNSwitch said:


> Those red light cameras and speed cameras they keep installing in Chicago just goes to show how desperate the city is for money that they have to steal from its citizens.
> 
> The city budget one year was BASED on the revenue that these red light cameras/speed cameras would produce. BASED on. Let that sink in. They based future spending on violations that hadn't even occured. It makes me sick.


The city of Chicago is following through with forcing Uber & Lyft to deactivate all the drivers who owe the city money in tickets, fines, taxes, fees, etc.. 
It will affect 10,000 drivers next week.

""On Wednesday, Business Affairs and Consumer Protection Commissioner Maria Guerra Lapacek disclosed that* 10,000 Uber and Lyft drivers would be "deactivated" after failing to comply with a May 23 deadline to settle their debts.*

"*Of the $15 million, we've collected $2 million . . . There were about 10,000 drivers [who] still were not compliant . . . Those drivers will not be allowed to drive on that platform unless and until they either pay the debt or enter into a payment plan*," the commissioner said.""

*Source Article: http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/ride-hailing-vs-taxi-showdown-starts-with-a-pep-rally/*

ac


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Lol you know the greedy ass city had to put its money grubbing hands into Lyft/Uber somehow.


----------



## MattyMikey

AllenChicago said:


> The city of Chicago is following through with forcing Uber & Lyft to deactivate all the drivers who owe the city money in tickets, fines, taxes, fees, etc..
> It will affect 10,000 drivers next week.
> 
> ""On Wednesday, Business Affairs and Consumer Protection Commissioner Maria Guerra Lapacek disclosed that* 10,000 Uber and Lyft drivers would be "deactivated" after failing to comply with a May 23 deadline to settle their debts.*
> 
> "*Of the $15 million, we've collected $2 million . . . There were about 10,000 drivers [who] still were not compliant . . . Those drivers will not be allowed to drive on that platform unless and until they either pay the debt or enter into a payment plan*," the commissioner said.""
> 
> *Source Article: http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/ride-hailing-vs-taxi-showdown-starts-with-a-pep-rally/*
> 
> ac


To be honest I've read this and I'm not sure what the big deal is. I agree with the move. If I don't pay my tickets here in Seattle they can suspend your license. If you get suspended license, don't you think that would ultimately stop you from driving for Uber and Lyft? Yes it would. So I feel Chicago is being less punitive in their collection efforts than they could be. Just my 2cents.


----------



## SuckA

McGillicutty said:


> they've really upped their harassment emails regarding acceptance/cancel rates. I've got 2 this week. On the other hand, I've recently had to fight them for cancellation fees, and their 1st line of response is "you didn't make it within the ETA." Their ETA was not sufficient, but they are really throwing that up as a shield. I had to explain their own policies back to them, and then they act like they did me a favor by conceding to their cancellation policy.


You can end that harassment by typing END or STOP for the txt messages and click on the bottom of page "UNSUBSCRIBE FROM ALL FUTURE EMAILS" for emails.
I haven't gotten any Lyft BS for months.
A. I didn't sign up for Line/Pool
B. I failed the Lyft Line test on purpose, so I don't have to accept them.
C. If Lyft ever complains, cries, or whines about it, I refer to the failed Lyft Line test screenshot on my phone.
D. They CANNOT make you accept rides that you don't feel comfortable doing...


----------



## AllenChicago

June 3, 2016

Below is a copy/paste of text from: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584358-Cancellation-Policy-for-Drivers-

*-Start Copy/Paste*

If the passenger cancels and you're already on your way, and the following conditions are met, you'll receive a cancellation fee of $5 for all ride types in all markets. (_Note: In New York City and Boston, the cancellation fee is $10 for Lyft Classic and Lyft Plus _rides,_ and $5 for Lyft Line rides. Other cities, like Tuscon and Ann Arbor, have different cancellation fees. To learn more, visit your city's respective City Page.)_

*At least 5 minutes have passed since they made the request.*
*You're on track to arrive within 5 minutes of the original ETA (estimated time of arrival).*
*Fee Policy for Lyft Line:*
For the first party in your Line ride, the criteria above are the same. Since you're already in an active ride, you will not receive a cancellation fee if you've already picked up the first party and the second party cancels.

*-End Copy/Paste*

*QUESTION* (sort of): Based on this cancellation-fee policy, drivers shouldn't accept any Lyft requests that are more than 12 or so minutes away, because you will not get there within 5 minutes of the original E.T.A... Especially if you'll have several traffic signals, or construction along the pick-up route??? This is a nasty rule that empowers Lyft to escape paying the $5 / $10 cancellation fee very easily. Especially with the intentionally overly-optimistic estimate the Lyft app gives the passenger/driver for "arrival minutes to pickup".

And what about the recently added Lyft *Line* cancellation policy wording. Is it fair to not receive a cancellation fee for the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc.. requestor, if they cancel while you're en-route to pick them up?


----------



## AllenChicago

June 15, 2016

Last month I saw a Lyft driver's car that had just been in a 2-vehicle accident 1/2 mile from my house. It was laying in the road on it's side and the front was crushed. The other car was also badly damaged and wedged into a fence, off the road. Ambulances were treating the injured. 

It wasn't obvious who was at-fault, but seeing the aftermath of this crash made me drive even more carefully than before when going to pick up a passenger, and when I have passengers in the car. I try to minimize the amount of interaction with the Lyft app while driving, and keep a greater distance between me and other cars when I do interact with it.

Now, today, Lyft's Tech Team "improves" our Lyft App by converting it from a 2-mode (Passenger/Driver) application, to a more complicated 3-mode (Passenger/Driver Active/Driver Passive) application. This increases the number of "touches" and "looks" that are needed to interact, which increases the risk of having an accident. 

If Lyft's Tech Team managers REALLY wants to improve our application, and reduce Driver punishment by increasing Driver SAFETY, they should roll back the application to the way it was 3 months ago, when we could see a Lyft passenger's destination after accepting their ride request. And, start adding voice-command capabilities, to minimize the number of times we need to take our eyes of the road to press icons on our screen. The tech leaders should spend a day with a driver to actually see how the job is done, take notes, and develop useful improvements that don't punish drivers by compromising our safety...and our passenger's safety.
ac


----------



## Ubersucksgas

Do they do have punishment mode, that is why I was 3 hours onliny on Saturday and only 1 request in super busy area. 
Well, I still made decent money out of that ride and on UBER, so they can punish me as much as they want.


----------



## AllenChicago

Ubersucksgas said:


> Do they do have punishment mode, that is why I was 3 hours onliny on Saturday and only 1 request in super busy area.
> Well, I still made decent money out of that ride and on UBER, so they can punish me as much as they want.


Thank goodness you're an independent contractor, UberSucksGas! I was just punished again by this "new and improved" Lyft app. I was in Driver Mode for 2 hours, but I wasn't in ONLINE Driver Mode. argh!

Everyone, MAKE SURE the word "ONLINE" shows at the top of your application, or you're in never-never land!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

AllenChicago said:


> Thank goodness you're an independent contractor, UberSucksGas! I was just punished again by this "new and improved" Lyft app. I was in Driver Mode for 2 hours, but I wasn't in ONLINE Driver Mode. argh!
> 
> Everyone, MAKE SURE the word "ONLINE" shows at the top of your application, or you're in never-never land!


Ya I gotta raise my hand here ... did the same thing, but only for 30 minutes a few days ago...I smacked my forehead and said outloud...DOH


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Punished? I mean, you really think Lyft tries to trick people with it? They WANT people online. It's not their fault you didn't pay attention, especI ally considering you always have to hit a button to go online


----------



## AllenChicago

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Punished? I mean, you really think Lyft tries to trick people with it? They WANT people online. It's not their fault you didn't pay attention, especI ally considering you always have to hit a button to go online


Yep..punished by changing the way our Lyft app is configured, with no one asking for it...except maybe the driver-cousin of the head of Lyft's I.T. department. I can't even see what the last TIP was, or any commission related data while in ONLINE driver-mode. Before this last makeover of the app, we could do that without going offline. That, CatchyMusicLover, is PUNISHMENT.

Also, if you look over the threads related to the Lyft application wish-lists, dating back to the beginning of this forum, you'll see that only one of the things requested by drivers has incorporated into this months' "major" Lyft App improvement update. That was the ability to see the Prime Time areas, without going into Online Driver mode.


----------



## AllenChicago

Friday, June 24, 2016

I won't bore everyone with the gory details. But the 2 ride requirement for the Lyft $34 special weekend guarantee does not work in the Chicago suburbs. Between 6pm and 8pm tonight, I got just 1 ride. If I had not opted-in to the special weekend guarantee, I would have had at least 3 rides during that 2 hour timeframe. 

Does each of your locations have a 2-ride minimum for each hour of your guarantee?


----------



## AllenChicago

Does anyone suspect, or get the impression, that Lyft's passenger assignment computer picks a driver who is on 75% commission, over a driver who is at the 80% commission level, even though the 80% driver may be closer to the person requesting the ride?


----------



## AllenChicago

Monday, July 25, 2016

Today, Lyft stopped showing the DISTANCE of ride requestors on my Android (Chicago) phone. I'd get the PING, Map, countdown timer... but no numerical indicator of how far away the requestor was. I had to look at the map closely and make quick decisions before the request timed out. You see the distance once you've accepted the ride, and Google Maps takes over, but not beforehand.

Since I haven't read that anyone else is experiencing this, I assume that it's either just Chicago/Android, or, Lyft has singled me out, because I started ignoring all PINGS over 10 minutes away.

I'm sure most of you know this, but as a reminder, don't pick up or touch your phone while the count-down timer is running, unless you are touching it to accept the ride-request. I mistakenly accepted one that was 26 minutes away today, because I tried to quickly "zoom" the map to see where the request was coming from, since no numerical distance was displayed. (Thankfully, this person cancelled the ride request 2 minutes after I mistakenly accepted it! Dodged a bullet and learned a lesson.)


----------



## Agent99

AllenChicago said:


> Monday, July 25, 2016
> 
> Today, Lyft stopped showing the DISTANCE of ride requestors on my Android (Chicago) phone. I'd get the PING, Map, countdown timer... but no numerical indicator of how far away the requestor was. I had to look at the map closely and make quick decisions before the request timed out. You see the distance once you've accepted the ride, and Google Maps takes over, but not beforehand.
> 
> Since I haven't read that anyone else is experiencing this, I assume that it's either just Chicago/Android, or, Lyft has singled me out, because I started ignoring all PINGS over 10 minutes away.
> 
> I'm sure most of you know this, but as a reminder, don't pick up or touch your phone while the count-down timer is running, unless you are touching it to accept the ride-request. I mistakenly accepted one that was 26 minutes away today, because I tried to quickly "zoom" the map to see where the request was coming from, since no numerical distance was displayed. (Thankfully, this person cancelled the ride request 2 minutes after I mistakenly accepted it! Dodged a bullet and learned a lesson.)


It sounds like you were overly worried about canceling a ride. You shouldn't worry about the occasional cancellation.


----------



## luvgurl22

AllenChicago said:


> April 24, 2016
> 
> After ignoring 6 ping requests from long-distance* requestor "Juliet" on Thursday at Noon, I only received 1 ride during the next 8 hours in driver-mode.
> 
> After about 3 hours of waiting for the next Ping Thursday.. I began to think that perhaps I was experiencing a Lyft punishment for ignoring the 6 from Juliet. In fact, I got no more that day and only 1 on Friday.
> 
> Is the Lyft computer programmed to put drivers "in the punishment box" for a certain amount of time for not accepting ride requests/pings?
> 
> Have any of you ever felt that Lyft is punishing you for not being totally obedient to company rules and procedures?
> 
> -Allen
> 
> **Juliet was 16 miles (3 Chicago suburbs) away from my location. After the 3rd Ping, I looked and there were 4 drivers who were closer. This told me that Juliet was to be avoided. Went into "Airplane" mode for 5 minutes after her 4th Ping. Didn't help. Juliet's Ping #5 occurred immediately after turning the data network back on!*
> * *


Next time accept it and park.Let her/him cancel on their own


----------



## AllenChicago

luvgurl22 said:


> Next time accept it and park.Let her/him cancel on their own


Luvgurl22, I'll consider taking your advice next time, because now I'm sure that Lyft punishes for "Missing a Ride Request". Confirmed it with a regular who saw me on her phone in the usual area, but she was assigned a driver a few minutes further away than me. I was in a Lyft Penalty Box, because I ignored a PING from someone named Caroline, while waiting on Lucy's usual, scheduled PING. My next one didn't come for another 45 minutes. And this was at 4:30pm...the height of the rush.


----------



## luvgurl22

AllenChicago said:


> Luvgurl22, I'll consider taking your advice next time, because now I'm sure that Lyft punishes for "Missing a Ride Request". Confirmed it with a regular who saw me on her phone in the usual area, but she was assigned a driver a few minutes further away than me. I was in a Lyft Penalty Box, because I ignored a PING from someone named Caroline, while waiting on Lucy's usual, scheduled PING. My next one didn't come for another 45 minutes. And this was at 4:30pm...the height of the rush.


Sorry to hear that.Yeah try it cos it's worked for me.My acceptance rate has been consistently 100% and I usually just sit and wait for the pax to cancel when I don't want to take their ride


----------



## Hunter420

I got a ping 35 minutes away this morning, thats about 18 miles! Too far! Then most were one after the other, 27 minutes, 24 minutes, my acceptance rate went down too 67% in 3 minutes. Then lately, lyft says gps dropped and my fairs were shortened in pay, and it was still running on my phone, it happened twice today. But these non surge rides seem minimal!I went from barham dr, to venice beach, to usc and it was only 33 dollars for 2 hours. It doesn't seem right. I need to start checking the PAX charges. I read before they are keeping surges for themselves, and not even giving drivers any surge pay. Isn't that illegal? They do take a percentage of the surge pay, unlike uber, but taking all of it, is too much. Its too little pay with no surges. And with their blocks of different colors, its hard to know whats surging! Does anyone else check the difference of PAX charges, compared to drivers pay?


----------



## AllenChicago

The PUNISHMENTS never stop do they! Lyft sends me an annual Vehicle Inspection form. I go to the dealer, get the car inspected, upload the form to Lyft, and it gets rejected. The only reason is because "something's not quite right". 

I can't drive again until Lyft Support gets back with me, to let me know what that "something" is, and then I fix that "something", and get approved by Lyft. I suspect that Lyft sent me the wrong form. I see at their support website that there is a different form for each state. The one they e-mailed me is generic. It doesn't have any state name printed across the top. 

It's sad that Lyft thinks drivers are STUPID... and drivers think Lyft is STUPID.


----------



## AllenChicago

March 2, 2017

Did Lyft MOVE or REMOVE the Driving History from our Dashboard? I get a "page not found" when attempting to click on a recent ride to see the map of the route we took.


----------



## Adieu

AllenChicago said:


> March 2, 2017
> 
> Did Lyft MOVE or REMOVE the Driving History from our Dashboard? I get a "page not found" when attempting to click on a recent ride to see the map of the route we took.


You got logged out and it's glitching because some of the pages are cached (preloaded)

Just log in again


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

AllenChicago said:


> Monday, July 25, 2016
> 
> Today, Lyft stopped showing the DISTANCE of ride requestors on my Android (Chicago) phone. I'd get the PING, Map, countdown timer... but no numerical indicator of how far away the requestor was. I had to look at the map closely and make quick decisions before the request timed out. You see the distance once you've accepted the ride, and Google Maps takes over, but not beforehand.
> 
> Since I haven't read that anyone else is experiencing this, I assume that it's either just Chicago/Android, or, Lyft has singled me out, because I started ignoring all PINGS over 10 minutes away.
> 
> I'm sure most of you know this, but as a reminder, don't pick up or touch your phone while the count-down timer is running, unless you are touching it to accept the ride-request. I mistakenly accepted one that was 26 minutes away today, because I tried to quickly "zoom" the map to see where the request was coming from, since no numerical distance was displayed. (Thankfully, this person cancelled the ride request 2 minutes after I mistakenly accepted it! Dodged a bullet and learned a lesson.)


Columbus OH same story. No time listed. Cancelling more than ever. Also if you call rider and hang up it starts the trip.


----------



## Adieu

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Also if you call rider and hang up it starts the trip.


Say what?????


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

Adieu said:


> Say what?????


What like that doesn't happen to you? You show up you call the passenger you get a voicemail because they are too simple or lazy to answer the phone you hang up and the damn trip starts. Anymore I don't care I just cover up the phone when they get in the car and close the app so they can't see what's going on.


----------



## AllenChicago

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> What like that doesn't happen to you? You show up you call the passenger you get a voicemail because they are too simple or lazy to answer the phone you hang up and the damn trip starts. Anymore I don't care I just cover up the phone when they get in the car and close the app so they can't see what's going on.


I did that..Rider didn't come out.. I cancelled.. got $5. Moved on to the next request. I think the app and process differs from city-to-city. That must be why the Lyft app updates several times per month, but to everyone in the country except maybe a few towns, it looks like nothing was done. Must be a hell of a lot of BUG fixes..to keep the I.T. people employed and relevant.


----------



## AllenChicago

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Columbus OH same story. No time listed. Cancelling more than ever. Also if you call rider and hang up it starts the trip.


Lyft is playing a "screw you!" game with me now. I stopped accepting all LINE requests last year. I don't care if the requestor is 1 minute away.

Last week, after I've ignored a LINE request, Lyft will send me a Regular request...but only for 1 second! Before I can accept, it's gone. I recognized one of those "tease pings" as a regular passenger whom I often get a ping from at 4:15pm. Sure enough, I went by her office at 4:20pm and there was another Lyft driver there waiting for her to come out.

Lyft is playing dirty, but it's not going to work. Regular Lyft is DIRT CHEAP compared to Taxis here in the Chicago suburbs. Lyft shouldn't even offer LINE. Particularly since there's such a saturation of Lyft drivers these days. (I think Lyft LINE was invented back when there were way more riders than drivers.)


----------



## BaitNSwitch

I let lyft line time out every time unless its 50%+ prime time. Just not worth the hassle. But they've been sending "looks like you've been missing requests" texts. Not sure if that's a threat or the system is just annoyed i'm not accepting the low pay.


----------



## Hunter420

Yes


----------



## Unkar's Muffins

AllenChicago said:


> April 24, 2016
> 
> After ignoring 6 ping requests from long-distance* requestor "Juliet" on Thursday at Noon, I only received 1 ride during the next 8 hours in driver-mode.
> 
> After about 3 hours of waiting for the next Ping Thursday.. I began to think that perhaps I was experiencing a Lyft punishment for ignoring the 6 from Juliet. In fact, I got no more that day and only 1 on Friday.
> 
> Is the Lyft computer programmed to put drivers "in the punishment box" for a certain amount of time for not accepting ride requests/pings?
> 
> Have any of you ever felt that Lyft is punishing you for not being totally obedient to company rules and procedures?
> 
> -Allen
> 
> **Juliet was 16 miles (3 Chicago suburbs) away from my location. After the 3rd Ping, I looked and there were 4 drivers who were closer. This told me that Juliet was to be avoided. Went into "Airplane" mode for 5 minutes after her 4th Ping. Didn't help. Juliet's Ping #5 occurred immediately after turning the data network back on!*
> * *


Absolutely. Someone with experience once said that the Lyft algorithm is "emotional". So, if you accept all requests and get good ratings, you get lots of requests with less downtime. BUT if you ignore or cancel lots of requests, it will "punish" you by giving you less ride requests. Now per your example, it seems like waiting 8 hours is pretty excessive. Either you're in a dead area, or you were in fact being punished.

Next time you get a requester who keeps pinging you, just drive away from the area, maybe even far away. It's possible you might be the only driver available in that area, so the system keeps pinging you. But if you keep ignoring, you will get put in the can for a while. Six requests is a lot. The most I have had is 3, and after that I just sign off and drive somewhere else.


----------



## empresstabitha

Ben105 said:


> In CA, they will suspend your license if you don't pay your tickets. You have no choice.


All I sse is the puppy in your picture.So cute


----------



## AllenChicago

Today, I see that Lyft has expanded the flexibility of the Destination Filter, but reduced the times it can be used to just TWICE a day! 

They make it better, but reduce the amount of times we can use this new/improved product. That's nuts!


----------



## AuxCordBoston

The resurrector of old threads (from 2016) strikes again!!


----------



## AllenChicago

AuxCordBoston said:


> The resurrector of old threads (from 2016) strikes again!!


I use forums like a diary. Rather than start a new thread, I keep related things in the same thread. On other forums, I have threads dating back to 2007 that I add to regularly. Not seeking approval. Just telling you how it is.


----------



## tohunt4me

AllenChicago said:


> April 24, 2016
> 
> After ignoring 6 ping requests from long-distance* requestor "Juliet" on Thursday at Noon, I only received 1 ride during the next 8 hours in driver-mode.
> 
> After about 3 hours of waiting for the next Ping Thursday.. I began to think that perhaps I was experiencing a Lyft punishment for ignoring the 6 from Juliet. In fact, I got no more that day and only 1 on Friday.
> 
> Is the Lyft computer programmed to put drivers "in the punishment box" for a certain amount of time for not accepting ride requests/pings?
> 
> Have any of you ever felt that Lyft is punishing you for not being totally obedient to company rules and procedures?
> 
> -Allen
> 
> **Juliet was 16 miles (3 Chicago suburbs) away from my location. After the 3rd Ping, I looked and there were 4 drivers who were closer. This told me that Juliet was to be avoided. Went into "Airplane" mode for 5 minutes after her 4th Ping. Didn't help. Juliet's Ping #5 occurred immediately after turning the data network back on!
> *


Only
If you Let them.


----------



## jeffsd619

uberpa said:


> A class action lawsuit is waiting for lyft as it's following the ugly brother uber's path!


Not if you agreed to the new terms of service. If you haven't you need opt out


----------



## AllenChicago

jeffsd619 said:


> Not if you agreed to the new terms of service. If you haven't you need opt out


Is there a summary somewhere here in the forum, or online, of what's different with the new Terms of Service? Over the past 3 years, I just "ACCEPT" and continue driving as usual. Must have received at least 5 of those pop-ups the past 36 months.

Unlike the prior TOS changes, I'm seeing drivers in the forum complaining about these particular changes, without giving any specifics. Just generalized grumbling.


----------



## AllenChicago

Saturday, November 9, 2019

(Chicago region) I had 6 filter uses available Thursday morning, and used 3 "Arrive On Time" filters by 1pm. Drop a lady off at Woodfield Mall, and go to set my filter for 1 hour to get back home, and hopefully a ride along the way. 

The app says, "Sorry, you've used your 2 for the day!" Lyft reduced our Destination/Arrive-on-time filters from 6 to 2, right in the middle of the day!

Today, I "deadheaded" back to my hometown, and turned on non-filtered rides about 1 mile out..., when I normally would have utilized the arrive-on-time feature before leaving the passenger drop-off point. (Saved the 2 uses for late evening, near quitting time.)

INSANE ---- The company added the "Arrive On Time" feature just 10 days ago, then reduce the available useage of it and the Destination Filter, a few days later.---- INSANE.

Everyone needs to send a note to Lyft support expressing how Lyft and Drivers will lose revenue by reducing the Destination/Arrive On Time filter usage to a mere 2 times @ day! (Explain how you'd rather dead-head back to your town, rather than potentially end up even further away. Put it in terms they can understand.) Enough drivers do this and it will get noticed. And don't give in to Lyft's coercion and blackmail!

My revenue was reduced today from driving home empty, and I'm going to point this out to Lyft and tell them that it will stay lower than normal, until they restore our DS/AOT filters to 6 (or more) uses.


----------



## Shakur

AllenChicago said:


> Saturday, November 9, 2019
> 
> (Chicago region) I had 6 filter uses available Thursday morning, and used 3 "Arrive On Time" filters by 1pm. Drop a lady off at Woodfield Mall, and go to set my filter for 1 hour to get back home, and hopefully a ride along the way.
> 
> The app says, "Sorry, you've used your 2 for the day!" Lyft reduced our Destination/Arrive-on-time filters from 6 to 2, right in the middle of the day!
> 
> Today, I "deadheaded" back to my hometown, and turned on non-filtered rides about 1 mile out..., when I normally would have utilized the arrive-on-time feature before leaving the passenger drop-off point. (Saved the 2 uses for late evening, near quitting time.)
> 
> INSANE ---- The company added the "Arrive On Time" feature just 10 days ago, then reduce the available useage of it and the Destination Filter, a few days later.---- INSANE.
> 
> Everyone needs to send a note to Lyft support expressing how Lyft and Drivers will lose revenue by reducing the Destination/Arrive On Time filter usage to a mere 2 times @ day! (Explain how you'd rather dead-head back to your town, rather than potentially end up even further away. Put it in terms they can understand.) Enough drivers do this and it will get noticed. And don't give in to Lyft's coercion and blackmail!
> 
> My revenue was reduced today from driving home empty, and I'm going to point this out to Lyft and tell them that it will stay lower than normal, until they restore our DS/AOT filters to 6 (or more) uses.


Each only have 2 now; it's whack. They are making it more profitable for themselves, less for drivers..in EVERYTHING they do.


----------



## AllenChicago

Shakur said:


> Each only have 2 now; it's whack. They are making it more profitable for themselves, less for drivers..in EVERYTHING they do.


I sent a note to Lyft letting them know that the company is seeing reduced revenue from me, because I'm not staying in "driver mode" after dropping off a passenger far from home, if my 2 filter uses are exhausted. I drive empty back to my suburb, and then go back into driver mode when I'm close.

Drivers who are willing to do the hop-scotching make more money. But in the Chicago area, it takes nerves and patience of steel to do that. I'm not cut out for it.


----------



## Shakur

AllenChicago said:


> I sent a note to Lyft letting them know that the company is seeing reduced revenue from me, because I'm not staying in "driver mode" after dropping off a passenger far from home, if my 2 filter uses are exhausted. I drive empty back to my suburb, and then go back into driver mode when I'm close.
> 
> Drivers who are willing to do the hop-scotching make more money. But in the Chicago area, it takes nerves and patience of steel to do that. I'm not cut out for it.


Too much traffic to just be outside randomly going from one area to next

Its traffic at any and every hour sometimes

F that


----------



## moJohoJo

limepro said:


> Parking ticket in Miami is $18 if paid I think a month or $45 after. If I don't pay it, I can't register my vehicle, why not pay it?


California - Red zone $58 . Stopping to pick up passenger on side of Street - Impeding traffic . Fine $310.00 /


----------



## AllenChicago

Shakur said:


> Too much traffic to just be outside randomly going from one area to next
> 
> Its traffic at any and every hour sometimes
> 
> F that


 I've sent an e-mail to Lyft support and one to the Lyft driver advisory counsel. But, I get the feeling that Lyft is not going to increase our Filter usage back to 6 again, because most drivers are giving in to Lyft's strong-arm tactics and hoping that the next ride will not take them in a direction they don't want to go. I just dead-head it back to my suburb, if the 2 filter uses are exhausted.


----------

